# Nerves setting in!!



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't believe I'm getting so nervous.Malie is going or her first groom on Wednesday  We love her with the shaggy look but her legs and feet are definitely getting too long.I'm worried she is going to be scalped.
XClare


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I know what you mean! Samson going Friday and i'm not looking forward to it! My groomer didn't do his fur last time as he was too young but tidyed up his eyes and i didn't like it as she did the side of his face too! I'm going to be very very specific and tell her exactly what not to do too!!! But Samson needs a slight trim now even though i love the shaggy look. I'm hoping it's just maybe half inch off all over as a tidy up and just his eyebrows as he can't see!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

LOL, c'mon you ladies...be brave and have a go at home grooming...it's easier than you think and at least you are in control


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Colin did you learn to groom Betty and Ted by yourself or did you go on a course. Do you use clippers or scissors? Your 2 always look well groomed x x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What with snow, ice and soon to be mud - you'll enjoy the shorter coat, and they always feel so lovely afterwards!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

eddie1 said:


> Colin did you learn to groom Betty and Ted by yourself or did you go on a course. Do you use clippers or scissors? Your 2 always look well groomed x x


I have to admit I did do a one day grooming course to learn the basics - it only cost £80.00 for the day and I have more than made my money back!

I mainly use clippers with a comb attachment and just go over the whole body - because the comb will only cut to a certain length it's hard to go wrong - i was taught just to use the clippers like a brush and keep going over the dog as you would when you brush/comb. I then use the scissors to trim around the paws/face and any long bits!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Thank you, I think I will look to see if there is any courses locally. It will save me a fortune!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I must get clippers..l Reckon I'd be pretty good at it ... Not that I'm in the least bit big headed  

xxx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Lol Mairi . You do make me smile x x


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

I knew when we took Cody in for his first grooming he was going to get a short cut because he was so horribly matted when we found him. They did a beautiful job with him. His hair was very short, but everything else that was left longer, (face, head, and tail), was nicely feathered in. Now it's been about 2 months and he's starting to get some curliness back in his coat.

He has also put on 1 pound and 4 ounces since we got him home. Between the weight gain and his coat coming in, he really looks good! We comb and brush him daily, and it really helps in keeping his hair nice. His underside is also coming back from where he was shaved for his neutering. All in all he looks like a completely different dog from the shape he was in when he came to us, not to mention he feels a whole lot better.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dont be nervous, shorter is much easier to maintain ... I sometimes look at the poos with the longer coats and think I would love to have a feel for matts ha ha ha .. I have just cut my dogs coats and they feel so soft. It takes every day or every other day combing and brushing to prevent those naughty matts in some cockapoo coats  

You will love having Malie all neat and tidy ... ahh she is growing up


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Has it been done? how does it look? Jojo I am the opposite, I keep feeling (and finding) Matts in Dudley's coat and think it must be so much easier not having to do this, I shouls get him cut shorter - then when he is brushed I look at him and think 'well, just a bit longer then...'! I must measure the longest part of his coat, not done that in a while.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Dawn I love the longer coats .. but know too well that matts appear so quickly and surprise us. I really have a fear of my dogs getting bad matts (not yet which makes me so happy), but I seem to be constantly combing them, so the shorter cuts just gives me a bit of a breather from matt checking and them less JoJo fussing time.

They look so cute when cut and the coat is like velvet ... I think they look comfortable too ... my girls were running in the windy field today and I just loved the fact we had no twigs in their coat on returning home


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> LOL, c'mon you ladies...be brave and have a go at home grooming...it's easier than you think and at least you are in control


I know Colin,I really Should man up and be brave  I have been cutting Malie and I do her face and ears but I am just not sure what to do with her legs and feet?
I have sort of been bullied into taking her by my sister who keeps telling me that Malie looks like a fat,fuzzy,barrel 
XC


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A gorgeous fat choccy barrel


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Dont be nervous, shorter is much easier to maintain ... I sometimes look at the poos with the longer coats and think I would love to have a feel for matts ha ha ha .. I have just cut my dogs coats and they feel so soft. It takes every day or every other day combing and brushing to prevent those naughty matts in some cockapoo coats
> 
> You will love having Malie all neat and tidy ... ahh she is growing up


I know Jo,I can't believe she is now over 7 months.She is totally gorgeous and we wouldn't be without her,even if she does have a thing for pants 
XC


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Colin,I have got clippers but when I went to use them,Malie completely freaked out and just kept leaping and twisting around.I got slightly worried that I was going to end up removing something I shouldn't 
XC


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I feel like I know Malie and it is wonderful to know that she is such a lovely pant tugging gal  

See how the groomer gets on and then have a try with your clippers, get her used to the sound by putting it on each week, just hold her or reassure her closer each time, dont cut, just make her feel secure with the noise and to stand or sit near them is enough, then comb her whilst they are on to get her used to the comb contact .... and the rest is history, cut away  

My Fudge is so chilled when being cut she rolls over and almost has a snooze, I am constantly standing her up ...


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

That's my problem with Samson! Will not keep still for me at all. Keeps trying to bite brush etc. I daren't even try with clippers yet but i am thinking i would like to give it a go! When i took him to groomers the first time she said he was really well behaved!! I think it's the strange place that makes him not sure so he's quiet. I think i may be brave and get her to clip him a bit shorter as i love some of the pictures of your poos with shorter hair.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Be brave go shorter next time then be even braver and have a go yourself, it is a lovely bond between owner and dog when grooming them, and you can only blame yourself for the dodgy cuts .... plus the coat grows so quickly, in two weeks time your dogs coat looks different again


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Try holding the clippers away from the dog to begin with. Gradually bring them nearer and let your dog have a good sniff at them. Begin slowly and gently until they get used to it. Other good tips are always groom on a table / worktop - never on the floor...escape is too tempting. Also I always find antihero pair of hands is a great help. You are looking to be firm, fair and confident!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Colin - what type of clippers do you use? I have been toying with the idea of grooming Billy myself. I like to keep him fairly short so have him clipped around every 10 weeks and trim his face and legs myself by hand.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the Andis dual speed as these were used at the college I went to. The quicker speed setting definitely makes clipping easier - especially on bettys thick wooly coat.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy's coat is thick and quite curly even when short. Was looking at the Andis ones - feel a bit better about spending the money if others are happy with them!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Hfd said:


> Billy's coat is thick and quite curly even when short. Was looking at the Andis ones - feel a bit better about spending the money if others are happy with them!


I use the Andis clippers too. They are very good clippers - quiet and reliable.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttley had his first groom on Sunday and I love it. She didn't use clippers just scissors but took him quite short and he looks fab.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I rem picking millie up from her first groom and i didn't recognise her.. she was short and i could see her eyes and face. it took me a while to get used to her new look but now when she is groomed i prefer the shorter coat, its easier to maintain.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

It's thursday now! How did you get on with Malie????


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Well Malie didn't go to the groomers as they cancelled at the last minute due to having no groomer available ( I decided that I would take Colin's advice and have a go myself!!!! Malie was very patient although I only used scissors,not the clippers.I had one slight mishap where I mis judged under her belly and nipped her with the scissors which made her yelp ( A mummy cuddle sorted it out.The only problem I have is knowing how to cut her legs as when I cut it seems to leave steps in the fur? Everyone has said how much thinner she is and how it is nice to see her face  The only problem is,is that my sister now wants me to groom her cockapoo Mylo.Whats the worst that can happen??? It will grow back
(Eventually) 
Oh and thank you Colin for encouraging me to be brave and give it a go.
XClare
I will try and pat a picture of her.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Colin,I have got clippers but when I went to use them,Malie completely freaked out and just kept leaping and twisting around.I got slightly worried that I was going to end up removing something I shouldn't
> XC


Clare, stand Malie up high on a table, always think they stand better that way. Great advice from Jo and Colin re getting used to the clipper sound. Lots of treats by your side so you can constantly treat her when she is standing nicely and not flinching from clippers.

To get the legs right you need to really fluff them up with a hair dryer so the fur is sticking out at 90 degrees from the leg bone itself (if that makes any sense). Then use the scissors to get the shape you want...either tube shaped or foliow the line of the leg (which when you feel the bone is not dead straight but bent at the knee joint). The tube shape is easier to do IMHO. Well done for going for it!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh i'm even more scared now to take Samson! 
He's going at 11.30 today. I will let you know how i get on. If i hate it i will do it myself in future. It will only take a couple of weeks to grow


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Well Malie didn't go to the groomers as they cancelled at the last minute due to having no groomer available ( I decided that I would take Colin's advice and have a go myself!!!! Malie was very patient although I only used scissors,not the clippers.I had one slight mishap where I mis judged under her belly and nipped her with the scissors which made her yelp ( A mummy cuddle sorted it out.The only problem I have is knowing how to cut her legs as when I cut it seems to leave steps in the fur? Everyone has said how much thinner she is and how it is nice to see her face  The only problem is,is that my sister now wants me to groom her cockapoo Mylo.Whats the worst that can happen??? It will grow back
> (Eventually)
> Oh and thank you Colin for encouraging me to be brave and give it a go.
> XClare
> I will try and pat a picture of her.



Well done!!! It gets easier every time....and if you can do it with scissors getting clippers will make it a whole lot easier!!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Just picked Samson up and i'm so pleased! He looks like he's come back with more fur than he's gone with as he's so fluffy! I asked only for a tidy up and was really specific that i didn't want his face touched apart from his eye brows so he could see and she's done exactly what i said. She said that next groom she will take him slightly shorter for the summer and also then his adult fur may be coming in and i will need to go shorter because of the matts?? Will wait and see.

He is soooo soft! Here are some before and after pictures.

Before










After (he is actually burping as i took this photo!! Lovely ha ha!)










before










after










before 










after


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a lovely sympathetic cut...I would be very pleased too. Good to see groomers can get it right at least some of the time!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

what a handsome guy

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> What a lovely sympathetic cut...I would be very pleased too. Good to see groomers can get it right at least some of the time!!


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

Lovely to see good photos of a black Poo where you can see the eyes. I struggle so much with Obi.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He looks glorious. Great cut.


----------

